# tracker 1542 or ALUMACRAFT 1542



## jimmyzshack (Apr 22, 2011)

I said i was going to get the tracker but i see academy has the alumacraft that they call 1542 but it is 15x40 and not 42 but is rated for 4 people. Now the tracker is 15x42 but is only rated for 3 people??? both are 775-lb. weight capacity. I'm still leaning towards the tracker but wanted to see what other have to say. I know it's only 2" but 2" on a small boat makes a difference.


----------



## T-MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

i was in the same position as you back in the summer. It was either the tracker 1542 or alumacraft 1540. The tracker has a 60in beam with a 42in bottom. The alumacraft has a 40in bottom and a 62in beam. The tracker has a livewell where the alumacraft dosnt. I have no idea why the alumacraft can hold 4 people and the tracker only 3. The livewell is not very big in fact its small but i went with the tracker and im pleases with my choice.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 22, 2011)

The one they have in the picture at the display is not the one they are actually selling. The pic is of thier discontinued 1540. The one you get is actually the 2010-2011 1542 that is on the Alumacraft Website. This was a big concern of mine when I was shopping. The 2 best priced boats were at stores within 20 min of my house Academy had the AlumaCraft and Gander Mtn had the Tracker. All Academy had on display was a 1236 and pics of the other models they sell. I saw that they had the 1540 for $999.00. So I went to an ALumaCraft Dealer (BIg Boys Play Toys in Palatka, FL) https://ads.sold.com/searchresults.html?multi=SEARCH1&site=bigboysplaytoyslink

They had the 2010 1542. for $1,400.00 I then went back to Academy and asked to see the 1540 they had in the picture... They took me in the back to the Warehouse and sure enough it was the 2010 1542 That is pictured hereat Big Boys Play toys dealer ship....
https://ads.sold.com/moredetails.html?97677345&sitecode=bigboysplaytoyslink

Even then my decision wasn't made for me based on that because now they were both about the same price and the Same size. I originally planned on cutting the center seat out so the live well thing wasn't even a consideration. Plus everyone says its really more of a bait well than a live well. If you have ever seen one in person you know what im talking about.

Here is what made my decision... Although I have always been a fan of the tracker boats because of their bang for the buck and would definately buy one, and although a lot of guys on here have had bad experiences with them.. I personally don't know anyone that is unhappy with their tracker. And a lot of guys around my area have them!

When you look at the AlumaCraft and you look at the Tracker you will know the difference instantly. The AlumaCraft is better built. The have bigger ribs and they go up the sides of the boat. The Trackers ribs are smaller and do not go up the sides. Thier only side support is the seats, so cutting a seat out for any kind of mod is a definate NO GO. Its only rated for 3 people. The Alumacraft is rated for 4. THe rear bench seat and the supports that extend to the transom are bigger and stronger on the AlumaCraft. The transom just looks stronger and when you bang on each one of these boats you can tell that the AlumaCraft is a better built boat.

I know I sound like an ALumaCraft salesman or someone that works for Academy. I assure you that I am niether. I am just a guy that is really happy on the deal he got on a good quality boat. I proabably would have been happy with the Tracker as well. Go check them both out and make your own decision. Im pretty sure you know what My suggestion is though.
AlumaCraft has been in business for 65 years for a reason!


----------



## reedjj (Apr 22, 2011)

I just looked at the AlumaCraft and Tracker sites to double check what I said. It s a good thing alumacraft wasn't in the internet business their site sucks. The specs for thier 1542 are correct but the picture is still the same one that Academy is using. Its the 2009 in the pic at Academy and the the sketch they have on the AlumaCraft website is as well. 

Trust me. The one for sale at Academy is the one I have on my thread. The 2010 AlumaCraft 1542.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17299


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 22, 2011)

I ended up getting the 1540 from Academy none of the 3 stores around me had a 1542 i had them go look at the label on the boat. the store here just opened maybe 4 months ago and only had 2 1540's.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 23, 2011)

Good choice! Im sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 23, 2011)

Now comes the fun part!


----------

